# Need Dimensions for Dewalt 735 Planer



## BrettSherm (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm building a stand for my future Dewalt 735 Planer. I'd like to get working on the stand before I purchase the planer. Can anyone give me the dimensions? Width (Meaning the side that you run the wood through), Depth (the other dimension) and height from the bottom to the planing table. There will be adjustability built into the stand with the height to the outfeed tables, so I don't have to get it dead even at first, just close.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Found this doing a Google search, hope it's correct.

Width = 27", height = 14", depth = 23" (tables folded-up)
The handle sticks-out about 4" (in the 27" dimension).


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

The folding table on the exhaust side will not fold up completely, because the port is in the way, so don't make it to narrow.
Mine sits up on my bench, so I have room on both sides to pass stock through it.


----------



## nerdbot (Sep 3, 2014)

I took this off some quick measurements off of my DW735. Width is about 21.5", not including the handle, depth (from front to back of built in table - not the folding in- and out-feed tables) is about 19.75", and the height from the bottom to the top of the tables is about 2 5/8".


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

If it helps… the Dewalt stand is 24"W X 21"D X 29.25"H.


----------



## BrettSherm (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks nerdbot. That's a great help. I'm planing to go without extension tables and instead building it into the stand.


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

Brettsherm, I wouldn't build the stand until I had the 735 in hand. If you're building the infeed and outfeed tables the measurements will need to be exact…not "about".


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have adjusted the infeed and out-feed Panels to omit snipe on mine and it works well now. I also suggest you get the planer , get it adjusted, and then make the infeed and out-feed benches for it, as needed.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

2.66 inches from top of planer table to bottom of base. That's using a caliper on my 735.


----------



## Jac28up (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried to mount a Dewalt 735x to a Bosch TS2100 gravity rise table? I'm thinking about doing it for portability.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

> Has anyone ever tried to mount a Dewalt 735x to a Bosch TS2100 gravity rise table? I m thinking about doing it for portability.
> 
> - Jac28up


Try starting a new thread the option is under you name in the upper right of the page.
Welcome to the site


----------

